# Welsh Ore Carriers



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anybody have any photos or know where they can be found of the following ships. Welsh Herald, Welsh Minstrel and Welsh Troubador.
The Herald was on a fifteen year time charter to the British Steel Corporation. The Minstrel was chartered to the Japanese and was built in Yugoslavia and spent all its time in the far east and as far as I'm aware never reached the UK. The Troubador was a SD14 and one of three and ended up being sold to the Chinese.

Norm Hodges ex South Wales now domiciled in Australia.


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Welsh Herald*

Hello Norm
Some information that I have on the "Welsh Herald" hope it can be of help.

Ron


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welsh ore carrier!...thought that was a cardiff taxi ...LOL

Cant help you with pictures norm, but sure someone will have what you are looking for mate.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Norm. Good article with black and white photos about Gibbs Shipping and its history, including its company Welsh Ore Carriers was published in Sea Breezes Nvember 1978 edition. If you desire, send me a PM/E'mail through this site with your address and I will gladly send you a photocopy.
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Superb name..!!*

Love your site name "Ebbw Junc"....brings back fond memories of my youth when I used to trainspot.!

D1200 "Falcon" the Brush prototype loco was based there in her latter years.

Never forget the triple-header 37's on the Llanwern ore trains...or Severn Tunnel Junc depot...one of the most enthusiast friendly, co-operative and "try and get one up on others" places going. It was Tunnel men who took the pair of Class 40's to Penzance on a lodging turn.! If it was extroadinary...Tunnel men would do it..!

And for the ship enthusiasts reading who must wonder what I'm on about....25 Class 40's were named after famous ships of the Cunard, Canadian Pacific and Elder Dempster lines. One Class 40 that remains today was named Atlantic Conveyor after the ship lost in the Falklands. Also still with us are the original Aureol and Andania.

Think I need a beer....

Rushie


----------



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

first to Ron (Aldinga) thanks for the information. I knew very little about the infamous data logger fitted same as all the others. It looked impressive enough but wasn't worth a cracker. The Herald was my introduction to my short seagoing career meeting the ship at 1.00 AM in Cardiff docks on a cold February morning. The first person I met was a friend who lived quite close to me. I'ld been sent down by my then employer Bristol Channel Ship Repairers to strip down a compressor for survey. The end result after much arm bending, Tennants, was me signing on to replace the 4th. who'd left abrubtly on a trip to Mocamedes in Portugese Angola which appeared at the time to be a better proposition than the snow and ice we were experiencing at home. As an aside I take it you also live downunder?
To Billyboy I usually told people that I sailed for Welsh Ore Carriers spelt O-R-E.
Dennis, thanks for the offer my email address is [email protected] and I would love a copy. If it's possible to scan and email it that would be fine if not send me an email and I'll forward my address.
Rushie, my working career started as an apprentice at Ebbw in the repair shop there. It was classified a "Light Heavy repair Centre" work that one out. I had already settled in Australia when the triple headed 37's ran iron ore from Port Talbot to Llanwern. I did however work in Llanwern Steel Works before going into a marine career. I also worked on the handling equipment at Port Talbot being there when the first ship, Forth Bridge, docked for clearance tests and discharged the first cargo there. My contribution was erecting the Boom Stacker and the Bucket Reclaimer. The latter revolved on a twenty foot diameter ballrace with ball bearings about 15 ins in diameter, bloody heavy and freezing cold with the bracing sea air.
I still enjoy a beer so I wish I could join you but I'll toast your good health at this end.

Norm Hodges. (Pint)


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

ebbwjunc said:


> Does anybody have any photos or know where they can be found of the following ships. Welsh Herald, Welsh Minstrel and Welsh Troubador.
> The Herald was on a fifteen year time charter to the British Steel Corporation. The Minstrel was chartered to the Japanese and was built in Yugoslavia and spent all its time in the far east and as far as I'm aware never reached the UK. The Troubador was a SD14 and one of three and ended up being sold to the Chinese.
> 
> Norm Hodges ex South Wales now domiciled in Australia.


Hi Norm..
If you "Click" onto SS STEAMSHIPS,then onto "W"s"
you will find photo's of the Herald(3),Minstrel(1) and
the Troubador(1).

Dave Williams(R583900)
Llanelli.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Welsh Ore Carriers Limited were formed in 1961 from the existing Gibbs family owned business in Wales and London Overseas Freighters. The History of which was recorded by Stanley Sedgwick back in 1977. Along with the Herald there was Minstrel (Bulkies) Trident, Endevour, Trobadour, (SD14's) and lastly Voyager (B26) I worked on both iron Ore boats and SD 14's and seem to remember being involved in a party on the Troubadour and also walking abroad the Herald in Glasgow (Probably to change the Walport films)


----------



## Brian Greenhalgh (Jul 12, 2015)

David Williams said:


> Hi Norm..
> If you "Click" onto SS STEAMSHIPS,then onto "W"s"
> you will find photo's of the Herald(3),Minstrel(1) and
> the Troubador(1).
> ...


Hi Norm 

I sailed on the Trident and Troubador Maiden voyages I was also on the Heralds last voyage when it was sold to the Argentinians to go to the river plate I don't know what it is about old age it makes us nostalgic about those old days


----------



## ChasH (May 23, 2014)

*Woc*



ebbwjunc said:


> Does anybody have any photos or know where they can be found of the following ships. Welsh Herald, Welsh Minstrel and Welsh Troubador.
> The Herald was on a fifteen year time charter to the British Steel Corporation. The Minstrel was chartered to the Japanese and was built in Yugoslavia and spent all its time in the far east and as far as I'm aware never reached the UK. The Troubador was a SD14 and one of three and ended up being sold to the Chinese.
> 
> Norm Hodges ex South Wales now domiciled in Australia.


HI Norm is it the same company as Welsh Overseas Freighters nickname WOF


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Try LOF News, if you sign up they may be able to dig something up for you. LOF were the parent company http://www.lof-news.co.uk/


----------

